# Sites in Brugge



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi not sure if I,m in right forum :?: But has anyone tried the site Klein Strand recently? and are there any other sites close to Brugge :?: We are thinking of going mid November to early December and would appreciate any help or advice...thanks
Margaret


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi we have stayed at Camping Memling and at the aire. We prefer the aire ,although its not cheap. you can walk into the city through the park. If you go in december they have a lovely xmas market.
Dawn


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

telboy1 said:


> Hi we have stayed at Camping Memling and at the aire. We prefer the aire ,although its not cheap. you can walk into the city through the park. If you go in december they have a lovely xmas market.
> Dawn


The aire is down to 15€ this time of year - we paid 22€ last month. As for location, it can't be beaten.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

WE are heading to Brugge on 4th December. so any tips on which stopover is better will be of much help to us as well.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

telboy1 said:


> Hi we have stayed at Camping Memling and at the aire. We prefer the aire ,although its not cheap. you can walk into the city through the park. If you go in december they have a lovely xmas market.
> Dawn


Hi Tel,
Can you give any details of the Aire? Location, pics etc.

Graham


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

This one on the campsite map forum I think?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2877


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Because we have no loo we booked onto Memling site for last Dec, Xmas mkt and all that. We then had to cancel for illness but they registered our deposit and said we could use that next time we book. Haven't got round to it yet. Good luck.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we went last december and stayed at memling it is a good site and you can walk into city center in about 15 mins. the chistmas market was not that good


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

zappy61 said:


> telboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi we have stayed at Camping Memling and at the aire. We prefer the aire ,although its not cheap. you can walk into the city through the park. If you go in december they have a lovely xmas market.
> ...


Hi we just followed signs to the coach park as its in the same area.It had electric as well. 
Dawn


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

telboy1 said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > telboy1 said:
> ...


Thanks Dawn.

Graham


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

There is also a report of Camping Memling with lots of extra reviews in the MHF database if it's of any help:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=309


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We're off to Camping Memling for 5 nights at the start of November. I know...... too late for the beer festival and too early for the Christmas markets.......but both of us work for employers with restrictive annual leave arrangements!!!

Just wondering if it's worth taking bikes with us or is it easier just to walk or bus it into the centre?


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Tel,
Can you give any details of the Aire? Location, pics etc.

Graham[/quote]








Aire is next to the Station as every one says five minute walk into centre 
Rob


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Off to Memling for the 3rd time. Great site and walking distance into the town. A bike would make it a little easier!. Large supermarkets are a couple of min walk away. There is also a bus stop around the corner that takes you into town if you dont want to walk or ride.

Spence


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

spence said:


> Off to Memling for the 3rd time. Great site and walking distance into the town. A bike would make it a little easier!. Large supermarkets are a couple of min walk away. There is also a bus stop around the corner that takes you into town if you dont want to walk or ride.
> 
> Spence


Thanks Spence.

How far is the walk, looking at different reports it seems to vary from 15 mins to 40 mins!


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Closer to 40 from the site to the square.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Camping memling*

Not cheap, but there are reasonable showers and quite a few hardstandings.
5 minutes from huge Carreffour with attached "Lunch Garden" restaurant - reasonable food at reasonable price.

All in all quite reasonable 

Happy Travels


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

We stayed Memling with friends in March, found walk about 15-20 mins, and a pleasant walk even though the weather was bad. Site pleasant but basic, as mentioned before, close to big super market. Had a lovely meal in the main square and got the bus back as it was raining really hard. The bus driver dropped us at the Campsite gates. 
Highly recommended


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If going anywhere around Brugge take your bikes, absolutely fantastic cycle ways and all planned out with a number system. We are not long distance bikers usually but because the entire area is flat we managed to get to Holland on them, all with the cycle route plan we got from the Tourist Info. 

Have a great time, we always stay on the Aire and never had a bad experience, have to agree compared to many the Christmas markets were a bit of a disappointment. 

Mandy


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

rebbyvid said:


> Hi Tel,
> Can you give any details of the Aire? Location, pics etc.
> 
> Graham











Aire is next to the Station as every one says five minute walk into centre 
Rob[/quote]

Thanks Rob,

Looks good.

Graham

PS How do you pay by credit card or cash? Daft question I can see the cc reader.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Have a great time, we always stay on the Aire and never had a bad experience, *have to agree compared to many the Christmas markets were a bit of a disappointment. *
> 
> Mandy


Are there better Christmas Markets in Belgium than Brugge then?
Or should we be going elsewhere in Europe?


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks everbody for useful comments, think it might be Memling for us, now hubby looking for other nearby places to visit...any suggestions :?: not been to this area before so all would be new....
Margaret n Tony


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Rob,

Looks good.

Graham

PS How do you pay by credit card or cash? Daft question I can see the cc reader.[/quote]
Yes Graham pay by credit card.There is a hut with staff on main car park if you have any problems and they will let you fill with water free there (save messing with the machine) you have to pay for water and emptying the black waste, electric incuded in the price.I was there just before xmas last year then went up into Holland ,called on way back in between xmas and new year and it was full .


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

rebbyvid said:


> Thanks Rob,
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> ...


Yes Graham pay by credit card.There is a hut with staff on main car park if you have any problems and they will let you fill with water free there (save messing with the machine) you have to pay for water and emptying the black waste, electric incuded in the price.I was there just before xmas last year then went up into Holland ,called on way back in between xmas and new year and it was full .[/quote]

Thanks Rob looks good. We are contemplating Brugge for our first trip.

Graham


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Be careful in the Aire at Brugge, if you are one minute over the 24 hours from the time stamp on the entry ticket when exiting you will get charged for a second 24 hours (it's NOT charged by the hour or minute).
BTW if I were to stay there again, which I wouldn't, I would stay to the left end of the site as the right end is closer to the road and can be quite noisy early in the morning when the school buses are heading off.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.brugge.be/internet/en/toerisme/bereikbaarheid/parkeren.htm

Above is a link to the councils web site with parking info

Phill


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I have just been reading the above information with interest. We have a loose plan to visit Brugges in April. I cannot decide from the comments whether the Memling site or the Aire would be best. Paying €22 for an aire seems a lot if the campsite isn't much more. We would be at night four or five of our trip by then anyway, so might need a campsite visit. 

Has anybody complelling arguments in favour of one above the other? We will have bikes with us, so cycling into the centre wouldn't be a problem. 

Thanks
Ca


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

CaGreg said:


> I have just been reading the above information with interest. We have a loose plan to visit Brugges in April. I cannot decide from the comments whether the Memling site or the Aire would be best. Paying €22 for an aire seems a lot if the campsite isn't much more. We would be at night four or five of our trip by then anyway, so might need a campsite visit.
> 
> Has anybody complelling arguments in favour of one above the other? We will have bikes with us, so cycling into the centre wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> ...


Not really - we stayed on the aire and it was great - but only about 1/3 full, and off season the charge was lower. For us location would be a clincher - it's a very pleasant walk into the city from the aire. But if you've got bikes with you not such an issue, as you say.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Aire prices..

Apr - Sept - €20 (might have gone up to €22.50 now)
Other times - €15
This includes leccy but you'll also need 50c to dump water and toilet (which imo is a bit cheeky)
They also charge 50c for freshwater at the borne but if you go over to the pay machine there is a free tap there.
About 15 min walk to town.

Camping Memling prices...

High - €24
Med - €22.50
Low - €20
This includes leccy, showers and all facilities for 2 adults & 1 unit.
About 1/2 hour walk to town but not an issue if you have bikes.

So theres not a lot in it but in my view the price for the aire is getting a bit on the greedy side.
Its your choice.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for that. It looks like Campsite Memling is the better option as their low season prices are still in place in early April. My preference is aires or wildcamping but the difference would have to be much bigger to make the aire more enticing. 

This trip is meant to be a 'France-only-this-time' trip, but . . . . . it has begun to leak out through the borders already. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Ca


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Ca, we were there last May and would not use the Aire again due to its cost and early morning noise
For more or less the same price Camping Memling offers peace and quiet plus all the usual site facilities including you bread/croissants delivered to your door in the morning.
IMHO, particularly if you have bikes, there is no contest.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi, Can anyone remember how many amps there are on the Memling EHUs? By the time we go we may not need our electric heating but the way the weather is going I'm thinking that we will still be using it in July 8O :lol: 

Mrs. D


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi, Can anyone remember how many amps there are on the Memling EHUs? By the time we go we may not need our electric heating but the way the weather is going I'm thinking that we will still be using it in July 8O :lol: 

Mrs. D


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Can't remember exactly,but we had a 2kw. on the go all the time in middle of Dec.

tony


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Tony, that should do the job then, brilliant!

Mrs D


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Apologies to the Memling camp (no pun intended) but the aire for us every time. We've stayed there 11 times (9 on the new one after the free one was turned into the day park ) Never found it that noisy and never had any trouble sleeping, although that may be to do with the lovely Belgian beer 

I think 15 EUR out of season and 22.50 high season is a bargain (even if the water etc is extra) as it is still in a reasonable location and a pleasant 15 min stroll through Minnewater park to the centre.

Still, if people want to use Memling that's fine by me. More spaces in the Aire 

Griff


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

griffly16 said:


> Apologies to the Memling camp (no pun intended) but the aire for us every time. We've stayed there 11 times (9 on the new one after the free one was turned into the day park ) Never found it that noisy and never had any trouble sleeping, although that may be to do with the lovely Belgian beer
> 
> I think 15 EUR out of season and 22.50 high season is a bargain (even if the water etc is extra) as it is still in a reasonable location and a pleasant 15 min stroll through Minnewater park to the centre.
> 
> ...


If €22.50 is a bargain 8O , what is €5.00 including unlimited use of P+R at the beautiful and historic city of La Rochelle :?

Everyone to his/her own, but, €22.50 must be considered a rip off charge for any Aire, those on the Med don't even charge half that price in heigh season, and Eurodisney is 'only' €13.00


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We used the aire early December, excellent location, fascinating watching the coaches arrive next door. £15 per night with EHU.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Each to their own Jean-Luc but I think the Aire is in a great location and worth the money. Will be going to Bruges again in April and it's the Aire again.

Griff


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you know how many amps on the EHU at the Aires?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Just got back from a weekend in Brugge. Stayed on the campsite for 2 reasons: we were expecting to arrive late in the evening and we wanted to make sure that we had a pitch - were worried that the aire might be full, and thought that the facilities the campsite offered at the same price as the aire made it worthwhile. We visited the aire whilst we were there and our comparison is:

Campsite was quieter than aire but further out of town - although only 15mins by bike. Pitches were no bigger than those on the aire. Didn't have to pay for water or dumping and showers were free (although we didn't use them but did test the water and it was cold but that was the middle of the day). Loos had no paper and only cold hand washing water. The EHUs are 6 amps on the campsite.
Both campsite and aire as it turned out were practically empty!

For convenience of getting into the city centre the aire must win, but the campsite gives more (free) facilities. Personally I think if we hadn't taken bikes then I'd have preferred to stay on the aire as the walk was along a busy road. However, with bikes there is very little to choose between the two.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*sites in bruges*

Thanks ****,

We are due to go in April and having not been abroad before we thought we would go to membling. Do you know if there is a bus to the town?

Regards,

Graham


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Graham,

There almost certainly is a bus, but I have walked the route several times and I reckon it's about 25 mins level easy walking.

HTH


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

If we stay on the site and cycle into town, is Brugge a suitable/safe town to leave your bikes chained up in when away siteseeing? 

(Are they likely to still be there when we return!).


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Hezbez,

We have visited Brugge at least once a year for the last 26 years. IMHO you'd have to go along way to find a safer place.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Fully agree with sander4709.

Bikes probably out number cars 50 -1  Plenty of bike racks all over town to chain your bike to. 

When we drove past the railway station on Friday Evening, I would think there must have been thousands of bikes in the main concourse parking area :!: 

It seems a very bike aware town and one of the safest to pedal around


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

sander4709 said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> There almost certainly is a bus, but I have walked the route several times and I reckon it's about 25 mins level easy walking.
> 
> HTH


Thanks for that HTH.

Graham


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*bruges*

Going to Bruges week after next booked in at Camping Membling for 4 nights. Our first visit to Bruges and our first abroad, so any pointers (what to see and do) would be very welcome. (Its a bit later than we planned due being messed about by NHS which has also prevented us going on the Moselle Rhine trip.)

Regards,

Graham


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

All I can ever say about Brugge is 

1. Fantastic place to visit.
2. Do the horse and cart ride from Market square.
3. Take bikes, their bike path system is brilliant, pick up leaflet from TI
4. No matter how long we stay I could always stay longer. 

Have a great time
Mandy


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Graham the site at Memling is good we stayed there in Feb. There is a bus into Brugge and you can buy cheaper trips by going to the supermarket, sorry can't remember name but they will tell you in reception, we had 10 trips for 8 euros, and you can both use them, it works out exactly half price and the stop is just round the corner. Sorry don't know if you are in the right age bracket  but they didn't ask us so I wasn't sure whether to be pleased or offended :lol: Have a good trip and as a gentleman on the bus told us "when in Brugge always look up..never down" and he was right the buildings are lovely...have a good time
Margaret


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

mygalnme said:


> Hi Graham the site at Memling is good we stayed there in Feb. There is a bus into Brugge and you can buy cheaper trips by going to the supermarket, sorry can't remember name but they will tell you in reception, we had 10 trips for 8 euros, and you can both use them, it works out exactly half price and the stop is just round the corner. Sorry don't know if you are in the right age bracket  but they didn't ask us so I wasn't sure whether to be pleased or offended :lol: Have a good trip and as a gentleman on the bus told us "when in Brugge always look up..never down" and he was right the buildings are lovely...have a good time
> Margaret


Hi Margaret,

Thanks thats brilliant! Yes I/We are the right age :lol: :lol:

Is it Carrefour supermarket?

Regards,

Graham


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Graham, have answered this twice and keep getting thrown off  So will try again :? 
No its in opposite direction to Carrefour, which we found expensive...
If you go out of the camp, turn left and a little way along the road on the right there is a short cut to the main road, you can see it then begins with a "D" neither of us can remember, sorry. A bit furthe along there is a Lidl and Aldi, the wine and beer much cheaper in there! :lol: 
Margaret


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

mygalnme said:


> Hi Graham, have answered this twice and keep getting thrown off  So will try again :?
> No its in opposite direction to Carrefour, which we found expensive...
> If you go out of the camp, turn left and a little way along the road on the right there is a short cut to the main road, you can see it then begins with a "D" neither of us can remember, sorry. A bit furthe along there is a Lidl and Aldi, the wine and beer much cheaper in there! :lol:
> Margaret


Thanks Margaret I guess we will find it I have the same trouble remembering I think its old timers disease! :lol: 
Are there any language difficulties or can you get by with english ok? and is there wifi available?

Graham


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes Graham I know what you mean but like to call it an Interlectual
Interlude  No language difficulties at all, everbody seems to speak English and they are very friendly and helpful. Steer clear of cafes in main streets though very expensive, you are better going to smaller ones in side streets, or taking a drink out with you. Yes there is WIFI on site, but again an I.I.  was either 1or 2 euros an hour but good reception. They will give you a map in reception and it gives you all the places to visit on and some useful information too. The Ice Palace is well worth a look but be warned it is only minus 6 inside  Anything else I can help with please ask,
Margaret


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

mygalnme said:


> Yes Graham I know what you mean but like to call it an Interlectual
> Interlude  No language difficulties at all, everbody seems to speak English and they are very friendly and helpful. Steer clear of cafes in main streets though very expensive, you are better going to smaller ones in side streets, or taking a drink out with you. Yes there is WIFI on site, but again an I.I.  was either 1or 2 euros an hour but good reception. They will give you a map in reception and it gives you all the places to visit on and some useful information too. The Ice Palace is well worth a look but be warned it is only minus 6 inside  Anything else I can help with please ask,
> Margaret


Thanks Margaret we are getting all exited now.

Graham


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Bruges*

Photos later.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Bruges*



zappy61 said:


> Here is a photo of one of the beautiful canals


Try this Link <Click


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Bruges*



teemyob said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a photo of one of the beautiful canals
> ...


Its Ok I'm just experimenting.

Graham


----------

